# Схема нот



## neil (7 Янв 2015)

Добрый день 

Может кто-поделится схемой расположения нот на левой и правой клавиатуре аккордеона. В хорошем разрешении. Хотел напечатать формат А2 и повесить на стену, а то что есть в самоучетелях то в плохом качестве.


----------



## vev (7 Янв 2015)

*neil*, 
Схемкой не поделюсь, но посоветую более простой путь: выучите просто (ну или вспомните) кварто-квинтовый круг, порядок добавления диезов и соотнесите с расположением кнопок на основном ряду. Ну а дополнительный просто сдвинут на большую терцию. Фа-До-Соль-Ре-Ля-Ми-Си - вот и все расположение. Слева направо - диезы, справо налево - бемоли. Ну и дальше по кругу: влево после фа - си бемоль, а вправо после си - фа диез. Ну а готовые аккорды вообще незачем на схеме показывать, по-моему

Не думаю, что за тот небольшой срок, что Вы занимаетесь, уже успели добраться до полифоний и отдельного голоса в левой руке, но на будущее может сгодится. Не забывайте про энгармонически равные звуки. Например в нотах стоит в басу какой-нибудь ре-диез, а вы в нижней части клавиатуры находитесь и дотянуться не можете. Спокойно меняйте на ми-бемоль. Заранее прошу прощения, если говорю прописные истины и Вам это уже давно известно.


----------



## Евгений51 (7 Янв 2015)

*veре-диез, а вы в нижней части клавиатуры находитесь и дотянуться не можете.
А в аккордеоне и баяне такое расположение? А я считал что темперированный строй. Век живи и век учись.
Спасибо , что просветили.*


----------



## vev (7 Янв 2015)

*Евгений51*, 
Человек месяц как аккордеон начал осваивать... Вам, профессионалу это ни к чему. 
Или я не очень понятно выразился? Поправьте. Критиковать оно всегда легче, чем ответить на вопросы новичков  

P.S. а по поводу темперированного строя я сам не понял. Или ре-диез и ми-бемоль перестали быть энгармонически равными в темпрерированном строе? Или что-то со строем не так? Неужто квинты с квартами перестали быть настолько чистыми? Увы... Темперированный строй имеет свои издержки...

Если Вы заглянете в схему левой клавиатуры, в любом самоучителе, то с легкостью увидите, что ре-диез находится на дополнительном ряду напротив си или на основном ряду над соль-диез. Так вот начинающим совершенно непонятно как прыгнуть, к примеру, от фа к ре-диез. В то же время от фа до ми-бемоль достаточно близко.


----------



## Евгений51 (8 Янв 2015)

vev (08.01.2015, 00:13) писал:


> *Евгений51*,
> Человек месяц как аккордеон начал осваивать... Вам, профессионалу это ни к чему.
> Или я не очень понятно выразился? Поправьте. Критиковать оно всегда легче, чем ответить на вопросы новичков
> 
> ...


Поэтому я и сказал о строе. На баяне нет разницы внизу или в верхней части клавиатуры ре диез или ми бемоль это одна нота, хоть внизу хоть вверху. Согласен, что легче учить квинтовый круг.


----------



## Genius (8 Янв 2015)

Евгений51 (08.01.2015, 11:41) писал:


> vev (08.01.2015, 00:13) писал:
> 
> 
> > *Евгений51*,
> ...


Человек спрашивает о левой и правой клавиатурах именно аккордеона. По-моему, vev обсолютно прав в сжатых подсказках.


----------



## vev (8 Янв 2015)

Евгений51 (08.01.2015, 11:41) писал:


> На баяне нет разницы внизу или в верхней части клавиатуры ре диез или ми бемоль это одна нота, хоть внизу хоть вверху.


Безусловно, это одна и та же нота. Поэтому и пишу, что "энгармонически равные" т.е, одинаковые по звучанию, но в конкретной тональности в конкретных нотах мы видим либо ре-диез либо ми-бемоль. Так вот для новичка это пока еще разные ноты и он будет упираться но прыгать через всю клавиатуру. Ведь на схеме левой клавиатуры они в разных местах расположены. Есть схемы, где приведены для кнопки оба обозначения, но если использовать приведенную мной в первом сообщении последовательность Фа-До-Соль-Ре-Ля-Ми-Си, то вверху (справа) будут диезы, а внизу (слева) бемоли как ни крути.
Думаю, спорить не о чем. Мы оба прекрасно понимаем, о чем речь идет


----------



## sedovmika (8 Янв 2015)

Так оно, но уточнить никогда не поздно. Я удивляюсь людям, которые играют прямо с "листа". Это неимоверно трудно на баяне (попробуйте если мне не верите)...С другой стороны, я поражаюсь, когда исполнители ставят перед перед собой много склееных листов нот, и что-то играют. Мне это кажется невероятным, хотя может быть мой уровень о моей безграмотности об этом свидетельствует?


----------



## vev (8 Янв 2015)

*sedovmika*, 
Михаил, 
чтение с листа это просто практика. Чем больше читаете, тем легче и быстрее это будет получаться. 
Мне тоже было непонятно, как это делается. Потом, постепенно правая рука начала это делать более или менее бодренько. Затем обе руки сразу на несложных мелодиях. Сейчас проблем с чтением двумя руками с различного рода аккордами в правой уже нет. То же самое и с ф-но. Сильно навороченную левую с листа не потяну, но среднего уровня мелодии идут. Тренируйтесь больше и навык придет. 

Не думаю, что баян в чем то отличается от аккордеона по сложности. На баяне с листа не сыграю: клавиатура знакома в гораздо меньшей степени, чем родная аккордеонная, но разобрав произведение разок, играю и на баяне.


----------



## sedovmika (8 Янв 2015)

Я удивляюсь, когда не знакомую мелодию люди практически сразу исполняют с "листа". Это я видел в институте искусств. Это жуткая вещь, требующая от человека всех его духовных сил (я лично учу такую мелодию, извините, несколько недель, месяцев разучиваю, иначе не получается...). Как вообще наши корифее умудряются перешагнуть (это я видел), столь неимоверно трудный момент? Может быть они хорошо играют на пианино?


----------



## vev (8 Янв 2015)

*sedovmika*, 
Михаил, сколько лет они учились, чтобы этого уровня достичь? Школа (5-7 лет)- училище (4) - консерватория (5) - ассистентура (3). Итого под 20 лет только учеба. Просто мы столько же потратили в других областях знания. Может музыканты тоже не понимают как можно починить комп или для чего нужен осциллограф. Каждому свое. У них это намного большая в процентном соотношении часть жизни, чем у нас с Вами.


----------



## sedovmika (8 Янв 2015)

И правда что... Уважаю профессионалов!


----------



## MAN (12 Янв 2015)

sedovmika (08.01.2015, 20:21) писал:


> Я удивляюсь, когда незнакомую мелодию люди практически сразу исполняют с листа. Это я видел в институте искусств. Это жуткая вещь, требующая от человека всех его духовных сил.


_Не знаю, Лева, как насчет самоотречения, а тонкости эта работа не требует.
Она выполняется спицштихелем. (из фильма М. Козакова "Покровские ворота")_
По-моему для того, чтобы легко и свободно играть с листа, от музыканта вовсе не духовные силы требуются, а всего лишь навык, приобретаемый длительным, многолетним упражнением. Хотя уважения совершенство в этом умении несомненно заслуживает.


----------

